# How to Make Gluten Free Rice Pizza



## kleenex (Feb 18, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICC0MAPCI1w


Well this certainly looks simple to make.


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 19, 2019)

kleenex said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICC0MAPCI1w
> 
> 
> Well this certainly looks simple to make.


Interesting, but I’m not living with CD, so I think I’d just rather have a pizza!


----------

